# Red Marble Dragon Spawn



## Nymmers (May 2, 2011)

So I've decided to do my first spawn this weekend. I shall post pictures as often as possible, but my internet isn't working currently so it'll be probably every-other day.

Here's the couple:

















I'll be moving the tank outside tonight, and stuffing it full of live plants. Then putting the pair together tomorrow afternoon. <3 Hopefully everything works out, and I've planned as much as I possibly can. I have back-up pairs ready to go if these two don't like each other. =3


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

I remember that male, he is amazing!


----------



## Nymmers (May 2, 2011)

Sin has been leaving me bubble nests lately. I figured it was a hint to pick him. (I was having trouble deciding) And I absolutely love my girlie's personality, she doesn't have a name. Both of them seem very gentle. She's very shy, and he acts so gentle.

My tank is divided, so the boys flare at each other a lot, and do that little 'race back and fourth' thing while flaring. He just swims, doesn't flare unless its at his reflection. Such a personality. lol.


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

That's awesome  I'm trying to spawn my HM Plakat Glorfindel, but he is vicious and on top of that doesn't know what to do  The first time I tried spawning him with Seras,my Platinum red dragon, she was being awesome and was totally ready but I ended up taking her out because he was going to kill her. 

I really hope they spawn for you, both of them are so gorgeous XD


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Nymmers said:


> Sin has been leaving me bubble nests lately. I figured it was a hint to pick him. (I was having trouble deciding) And I absolutely love my girlie's personality, she doesn't have a name. Both of them seem very gentle. She's very shy, and he acts so gentle.
> 
> My tank is divided, so the boys flare at each other a lot, and do that little 'race back and fourth' thing while flaring. He just swims, doesn't flare unless its at his reflection. Such a personality. lol.



If your breeding tank is divided that is a huge problem. Also if your tank has decor or gravel, the breeding wont work because the pair will be distracted from spawning. Also, it wont work because the fry will go right through the divider.

Could you get a picture of the tank that the spawn is gonna be in?


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

bettalover2033 said:


> If your breeding tank is divided that is a huge problem. Also if your tank has decor or gravel, the breeding wont work because the pair will be distracted from spawning. Also, it wont work because the fry will go right through the divider.
> 
> Could you get a picture of the tank that the spawn is gonna be in?


I think she was just giving an example of how docile her male is.


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

ooh. I have to see these babies. WOWZAz


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

Did you buy your male from smilebetta? he has a betta posted that totally looks like a brother to your male XD

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1312182478


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Oreo betta! I really like Oreo bettas, they are so unique and all so pretty.

-BL2033


----------



## Nymmers (May 2, 2011)

Oh I was talking about his personality in his regular tank, not the spawn tank. lol

My spawning tank is a barebottom 30G with tons of live plants, java moss, baby tears, etc. I'll post some pictures of the tank, wrapping and eggs. =D

And yep I got him from Smilebetta.

Everything went swimmingly. They courted, danced, not a SINGLE tear in either fin. And she actually did all the work picking up the eggs and putting them in the nest, he just made bubbles when they weren't wrapping.

After they were finished, I left her in there, because she still looked a little eggy. But no more wrapping occured, but he let her stick around the nest, and only chased her away once. It was adorable they were being parents, but I took her out, and last night it looked like he got some good need zzz's.



I do have one question. When the live plants, and them being outside. How long will they eat infurosia before I need to introduce live/other foods?


----------



## TequilatheBetta (Apr 5, 2011)

Nymmers, if you live in Canada and you're willing to ship to Ontario, please tell me. I want a fry from those parents badly


----------



## Nymmers (May 2, 2011)

I live in the US. Would love to send you some fry, but sadly I wouldn't even know where to begin. I see a lot of people ask about it, we should figure some way to do it, find a transhipper who can or something


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Where in the states do you live, Nymmers? If you dont mind me asking. The fry are awesome, I might want >.< <3


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

i want one of the fry. love the male. i love how he has that one red piece on his cadual. they will be amazing fry!!!


----------



## Nymmers (May 2, 2011)

Thanks ^^ I live in IL, in a little town. =D Don't mind you askin' Haha.

I'd be happy to sell some fry. Depending on how many their are, I'll either jar and sell them seperately or do something similiar to what NIB did with her fry or guess depending how old they are when I sell 'em.


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Oooh, If Im still in the market, Ill certainly sneak one away <3 !


----------



## Nymmers (May 2, 2011)

I think there is about 50ish eggs. =3 I'm mad at myself, I got all the way to McDonalds to steal their internet, set the lap top up before I figured out I didn't bring my memory card. -sigh- So I'll have to get pictures up tomorrow. lol.


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

cool. yaayy for pictures.


----------



## Punki (Apr 30, 2011)

About the infusoria, i loaded my 10g with plants for spawning, half the tank was covered top to bottom because my male was aggressive so i needed hiding spots. I also left half the tank gravelled for 2 weeks and planted before spawning so there was quite a buildup of infusoria. Once their eggsacks were absorbed they grazed on the infusoria for a week. Id put in a TINY drop of egg yolk if i seen a group not hunting a couple of times a day, if they didnt eat the yolk an hour later id see infusoria feasting on it and theyd eat those instead ) It really depends on how many plants you have in and how long its been sitting. I waited till the 1 week mark to give bbs, and mostely used cultured infusoria along with what was in the tank naturally. One warning though, a dragonfly nymph snuck into my tank and ate alot of my fry, if you dont plan on leaving the male in once theyare freeswimming make sure you cover the tank somehow so a dragonfly cant drop its eggs in. The nymphs are devistating D;


----------



## Nymmers (May 2, 2011)

I have 8+ different types of plants in there, but several of each kind. One side is FULL, the other is bare. I also have the top covered with a screen, do you think they could still get through should I add something else? lol I don't want to lose my babies!

I'm curious how do you make egg yolk/powder for them to eat? You can PM me.


----------



## Punki (Apr 30, 2011)

I would think a screen would work well, i doubt a dragonfly would try to drop eggs through a tiny opening of a screen. 
For the egg yolk id basically hardboil an egg, cut it in half, take about a peasized amount of egg yolk from the center then put it in a ziplock that had about 1/4 cup of water in it, then id squish and swoosh it around until i didnt see any chunks of yolk, only cloudy water. When id feed it id only dip my fingertip into the ziplock egg yolk then dip my finger into their tank. It falls incredibly slow so it gives them plenty of time to eat it. Id always drop in a similar spot so i could go back and siphon it out later on but usually they ate it/these nematodes that grew in my infusoria culture ate it, then theyd eat them so it wasnt too messy, but i kept a close eye on the ammonia just in case. I could keep the ziplock refrigerated for 3 full days before tossing it (just in case) but i read it will stink when it goes bad. Mine never went bad before i threw it out.


----------



## Nymmers (May 2, 2011)

That's good, I have lots of eggs so I think I'll whip some up. I have a MW culture, and Attison's (SP) Betta Fry Starter from IBC website, where I got my regular pellets and Betta Pro. =3 Doesn't hurt to have more of a variety. I think I'm going to order some BBS eggs as well.


----------



## Punki (Apr 30, 2011)

Sounds like they will have a nice amount of infusoria as well  I started off with about 50 fry, i think thats why i decided to do the finger dip egg yolk, some people use a dropper but i think thatd be too much for 50. 
I made the mistake of buying decapsulated nonhatching brine shrimp eggs so i had to rush an order in for live at the last minute but it worked out fine since they had so much to start off with anyways. Now two weeks later i can put in the non-hatching bbs and they still go for it off the ground. Id try the microworms at least once in the beginning though, ive heard so many good things about it as a starter food, i wish id had some as well. The nematodes i had cultured worked out well in place of them but the real thing is better im sure  They are going to be amazingly beautiful, you wont have problems homing them for sure 
Edit: a quick google search turned up that microworms ARE nematodes lol, i had them growing in my tank naturally and didnt realize they were the same thing xD The fry LOVED those worms from freeswimming on, definitely try those out


----------



## Nymmers (May 2, 2011)

I'm very excited to see the fry. And I think I'll be leaving him in the entire time, he's done so good, and he is sleeping in the mean time, so I know he's getting some rest.

I'm trying to patient but of course I'm excited. Haha


----------



## Punki (Apr 30, 2011)

lol My face was pasted against the glass for a week it seemed like 
-wipes tank prints-
I removed my male when i couldnt find the fry but hed actually moved them to the plants so they could hunt better, once i removed him i realized. Anyways he managed to sneak two into his mouth and into his aftercare tank and is being a good daddy to them. If i ever bred him again id do the same. Plus if you leave your male in he will eat those dragonfly nymphs >=[ Great advantage! Just keep an eye on him and make sure hes spitting them up and not in


----------



## Nymmers (May 2, 2011)

Well, last night I went to check on him, and there are 3 fry already hatched! Is that early? There are still A LOT of eggs, the fry would sink a little then swim right back up into the bubbles. Super excited!


----------



## Nymmers (May 2, 2011)

Pictures as promised! We're up to about 6 fry. Still up in the nest but swimming a little. =D


----------



## vette91 (May 27, 2011)

i know this has been asked but I would love one of these if they have some marbling 
Beautiful female!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Very nice female! I love the male! Just amazing!

-BL2033


----------



## Nymmers (May 2, 2011)

Thanks guys. She's absolutely adorable, but a very shy girl. I'm expecting some pretty fancy crossings from the two. =3 Her spawn brothers were Black / White, and Black / White / Yellow, all marbles with some dragon in them. I bought her from Aquastar, the male is from Smilesbetta, he still has lots of his spawn siblings on AB right now.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

I absolutely love your pair! They are to die for! Amazing fry is going to come out of that spawn.


----------



## BettaGirl290 (Jul 29, 2010)

Wow.... i really want one of those babies o_o


----------



## Nymmers (May 2, 2011)

Aww. Thanks guys <3 I appreciate the comments and so does Sin and his lovely lady.


----------



## Nymmers (May 2, 2011)

All the eggs have hatched, and dad moved the babies into the plants. Argh. I was so disappointed to not see them in the nest, freaked me out. lol.

AND I got a picture! My camera focused on something woo!











EDIT: Also I saw like 4-5 snails in the tank that I don't remember seeing when I put the plants on. Are they going to hurt my babies?


----------



## Punki (Apr 30, 2011)

Nah, if anything snails = more infusoria  I was excited to find a couple on my newly bought marimo moss ball just to add to the frytank xD


----------



## Nymmers (May 2, 2011)

That's good. I guess I'll keep them around then. They're cute, but they look like little tad poles right now. Should I start offering them MW, etc.. in the next couple of days? (I know they have infurosia)


----------



## Punki (Apr 30, 2011)

You could try it out yep, see how they take to it.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Nah your snails wont hurt your fry. The snails wont be able to get to your little speedy fry anyway. The snails are also good to eat the dead fry on the bottom of the floor.


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

beautiful parents! and congrats on the fry :-D
I cant wait to see how they turn out.


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

yay! babies! woooo!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

They are adorable! Cute little things! I really cant wait to see how the fry turn out now!

-BL2033


----------



## Nymmers (May 2, 2011)

I checked outside and couldn't find any of the babies it scares me. Lol but I am sure they are just hiding in the plants. I also counted more snails. I am going to raise the water level tomorrow and see if I can find them. Dad was hanging around the baby tear so they may be there...


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Don't worry they are there! They will pop up somewhere soon. How old are they?


----------



## Punki (Apr 30, 2011)

Seen any yet? They are so sneaky!


----------



## Nymmers (May 2, 2011)

Didn't see any this morning. I'm sure they are there, just being good at hiding. I spawned the pair, Sat the 30th, and I saw some babies hatched on Wednesday, so.. about 4 days old?


----------



## Punki (Apr 30, 2011)

Mine usually hung together at that time but liked to explore alot. But if daddys in there they dont seem to explore as much since as soon as they try he gobbles them into his mouth and throws them into bubbles lol


----------



## Nymmers (May 2, 2011)

II found one lol. I was so excited! They are hiding well or there are not as many as I thought.


----------



## anglnarnld (Aug 27, 2010)

I know its soon, but Im really interested in them!  Would love to have a male


----------



## Nymmers (May 2, 2011)

They're dad is a spawn sibling to the male in your avatar. =D

So I found more this morning about 5, they're doing a very good job of hiding. I tried to feed them some MW, they didn't seem interested, swimming back in the plants. I suspect they're still eating infurosia. Daddy is still with them, doing a good job keeping them hidden, and from exploring. Haha. Should I be worried they aren't interested in MW, or is it still too early since they'll be eating infurosia, so I shouldn't be worried?

I did so much research but I still feel like I'm asking too many questions.


----------



## Punki (Apr 30, 2011)

I woudnt be too worried, most of mine were primarily on infurosia the first week also.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Asking questions is good! That is also what makes the thread thrive and not get so boring and annoying to come look at! I really like this thread. Is this your first time breeding?

Asking questions is always good because thats what makes you become a better breeder.

-BL2033


----------



## Bettawolf19 (Jul 15, 2010)

Oooo these look awesome  I wouldn't mind having one. Plus I live in IL too so it shouldn't be to long of a ship if you decided to ship out


----------



## Yurusumaji (Aug 1, 2011)

Your fish are gorgeous. I'll offer a home for a baby! 

Congrats on your fry!


----------



## Nymmers (May 2, 2011)

Thanks. I am sure I will have tons of questions, it will get better with experience I suppose.
The fry will be a full week old in a couple days. Right now I am raising the water about a pitcher a day until full then I will start cyphoning the debris and doing daily water changes. What percentage should I do daily in a 30g or should I not do daily?

Right now I can usually find about 3-5 they like the hide in the roots of the plants which are all just floating. Dad must be keeping them in check or something. They aren't very curious, but swim fine from what I can tell. 

In about 5 weeks I will be getting married; I have a pet sitter they will get fed but they wont get their water changed for about 4 days will this hinder their growth?


----------



## Vizja13 (Jul 18, 2011)

Congrats on getting married!!! I am seriously enjoying watching this thread, and I am in love with that male XP ughhh I hope my parents let me get some of the fry...if I can convince them to let me get a 5 gallon tank I am soooo getting a male as well XP So excited to see more pictures!!!


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

I really want one of your male fry once they start flaring


----------



## Nymmers (May 2, 2011)

Im starting to seriously think this spawn will be small, I may have to respawn them which is fine, readily I can always find 3 fry, they aren't hiding as, and they are easier to see because they are much bigger than when they first hatched. Lol. Trying to think positive here!

Still no interest in MW, but I can tell aside from pellets dad has been eating some of the bugs that get stuck in the tank after I add water, so he must be happy, maybe he is airing lol.


In other news, my pond is full of tadpoles...


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

do you think the father might of eaten some of the eggs/fry when you weren't looking?


----------



## Nymmers (May 2, 2011)

He may have but I doubt it, he was never hugely bloated, and I've seen him spit them out into the nest before they were free swimming, they swim by his face and near his mouth and he doesn't do much, and he always has a good appetite for his pellets, he isn't a pig like, my other betas. But it was his first spawn, so he may have not gotten it down, there were alot of eggs though, and when they were hatching I saw about 15-20 tails and eyes, maybe some weren't fertilized, annnd as far as I have noticed there are no bodies...


----------



## Vizja13 (Jul 18, 2011)

Hopefully they just are really good at hiding. XP


----------



## Nymmers (May 2, 2011)

I sure hope so. =D


----------



## Nymmers (May 2, 2011)

Found 5 today, they are getting easier to spot.


----------



## Vizja13 (Jul 18, 2011)

Yay!!!! Post more pictures when you can


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

Woo hoo! 5 babies! When I finally get around to spawning my fish, I want my first spawn to be uber small... until I can learn the ropes... Congrats on your soon to be marriage! Got lots on your plate if you are 5 weeks out and raising betta fry!! yeeps!


----------



## Nymmers (May 2, 2011)

A lot on my plate, but VERY excited.
Still 5 that I can find, every day, they are doing more exploring out of the plants. Still don't want my MW or Betta Starter Fry (or at least I'm not seeing them eat it) 
5 is a good start for me. I will definitely re spawn the pair, or him with another girl, since he has an idea. I have a VERY eggy white platinum. I may keep them all if there is only 5. Or someone will be lucky to get one. lol.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Everything sounds like it is okay. How old are they?

-BL2033


----------



## Nymmers (May 2, 2011)

They're two weeks old (since free swimming) I can see their fins starting to form, and they're growing good, since this is my first spawn I'm not sure if it is fast or slow. lol.

I will try to update with pictures ASAP, my internet at home has been out. Getting it fixed tomorrow.


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

can't wait to see pics!


----------



## betta dude (May 22, 2011)

wow


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

I cant wait to see the fry!! Congratulations!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Great! Well at 5 weeks is when you will start to see the anal dorsal and caudal REALLY grow

So look out for that!

-BL2033


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

how are the fry?


----------



## Nymmers (May 2, 2011)

They're good. I've been trying to feed the betta fry starter. I'm assuming they eat it because their bellies are full, I just can't seem to catch them doing it.

Still just 5 from what I can tell. Dad is still with them. He really likes the big tank.


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

pics please?


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

And last i read, you said that they were just 2 weeks old. Right?

-BL2033


----------



## Nymmers (May 2, 2011)

I will post TONS of pictures as soon as our internet gets set up, which was supposed to be last Thursday, they post poned til Tuesday, then didn't show up and said they'd be here today. lol. We'll see.

They are 3 weeks old today exactly. Still not looking very developed yet. They're nice size though, I think. It rained, and the tank is 3/4s full now, and they are being more curious, and investigating more, and they've discoverred the snails. lol. So I'm hoping with them moving more and not hiding I may see more of then.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Nymmers said:


> I will post TONS of pictures as soon as our internet gets set up, which was supposed to be last Thursday, they post poned til Tuesday, then didn't show up and said they'd be here today. lol. We'll see.
> 
> They are 3 weeks old today exactly. Still not looking very developed yet. They're nice size though, I think. It rained, and the tank is 3/4s full now, and they are being more curious, and investigating more, and they've discoverred the snails. lol. So I'm hoping with them moving more and not hiding I may see more of then.


Oh i see. Cool 3 weeks is good. Is the tank outside?


----------



## Nymmers (May 2, 2011)

Yep, the tank is outside. =D


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Nymmers said:


> Yep, the tank is outside. =D



Wow thats something that i have always wanted to try but for me i dont think it is a good idea. Do you live in a secluded area with out neighbors that close?

-BL2033


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

hey how are these guys?


----------



## Nymmers (May 2, 2011)

These guys are doing good, but it got cold last night. They are getting big. I think there are 6, but 5 for sure I know. 

How soon is too soon to jar them? I'd like to get them inside ASAP, but a full 30G tank is hard to move. =3 And if I take dad out now is there anything huge that could happen? I think leaving him in has helped but right now I think he's probably ready to quit being dad.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

How old are they?


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets (Aug 15, 2010)

How are the babies doing? The daddy makes my breath catch he's so pretty lol


----------



## Nymmers (May 2, 2011)

They're doing good. I transferred everyone into a 5G bucket in the house because of the temperature drop, and I removed daddy, and he's now in recoop, I think he was a little stressed, his fins are looking a wee raggidy. 

I had 8 babies, one of them has passed on, I assume it was stress from the move and he didn't like it. I think their growth is a little behind, and I see one of them is being a bully so he may be removed early.

So I have 7 healthy babies with full stomach, and surprise I'm 99.99 percent positive I have a double tail, is it possible? This is a F1 I think..


----------



## Punki (Apr 30, 2011)

Great that you got them in. The one that passed may have just been weaker due to the temps starting to drop a bit. Otherwise FRY handle moves pretty well from my experience. Take some pics when you get time maybe, when i want to see thm better i take a pic and zoom in XD


----------



## Nymmers (May 2, 2011)

Every time I get my eyes to focus on his tail he moves away. And their tails are clear so its kind of hard to focus on them. lol It definately looks different than the other fry, so I'll be sure to keep a good eye on him.

When I get back from my honey moon I'm going to dive in a little deeper and start another spawn, in the house this time. =3


----------



## Nymmers (May 2, 2011)

He finally (or she) held still long enough for me to see he/she is indeed a Double Tail! I'm very excited. The split is very clear, and I can see the rays. THIS IS AMAZING! Woo. Now for some pictures. Sadly I can't get his tail because all the photos are taken from above. (they're in 5G buckets) 

The fry are about 5 weeks old.


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Rocketscissors (Aug 27, 2011)

I remember him! I voted for him! They're so cute together. I hope it works out! I want to take him! !#1 fan right here! :lol:


----------



## Nymmers (May 2, 2011)

Thank you.

After removing some of the plants when I relocated them. I've found there are 2 babies, with double tails.

Also, they seem to be much happier without dad? They're blowing bubbles everywhere. lol


----------



## PitGurl (Feb 22, 2011)

Both parents must carry the DT geno. Suprise!


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

how did thse guys end up?


----------

